# Angelerlaubnis für die Ostsee ?



## Mr_Woobler (13. März 2002)

Hallo Leute,
als ich heute so über meine nächste angeltechnischen Missionen nachgedacht habe, hat mich mein schlechtes Gewissen gepackt. Ich möchte demnächst mehr in der Ostsee angeln, verstärkt in der Mecklenburger Bucht und in der Kieler Bucht. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung was man hier für ein Angelerlaubnis braucht. Da ich bis dato ehr sporadisch in diesen Gewässern gefischt habe, habe ich mir nie einen großen Kopf darüber gemacht.(gelobe Besserung) 
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von Euch weiter helfen und mir sagen was man hier für Lizenzen braucht und wo man sie bekommen kann.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Mr_Woobler


----------



## Abby (13. März 2002)

Hallo Mr. Wobbler !

Also was die Kieler Bucht angeht, da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber für alles was Du aus Richtung MVP fischen willst brauchst Du eine sog. Küstenkarte.
Macht für`s Jahr 15 Euro und gibt`s bei uns bei fast jedem
Händler. Wenn`s Dir zu weit ist kann ich Dir auch helfen.
Auf jeden FAll sollte man sie, wie Du ja selbst weißt VOR dem Fischen kaufen.


----------



## Bellyman (13. März 2002)

Hallo Mr. Wobbler,
hast du ja bis jetzt Glück gehabt, der Wasserschutz oder die Fischereiaufsicht hätten dir schon gesagt was du brauchst   
Für die Küste von Schleswig-Holstein brauchst du nur deinen Fischereischein, oder einen Urlaubsschein.
Für die Küste von Meck-Pomm eine richtige Angelerlaubnis, die 15,-Teuro/Jahr kostet, Tageskarten glaube ich kosten 2,50Teuro (verbessert mich falls es falsch ist).
Du bekommst die Karten entweder bei einem Angelhändler an der Küste oder beim Landesamt für Fischerei, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, PSF 103115, 18005 Rostock.
Bellyman


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. März 2002)

Moin!
Bei uns in M/V solltes du auf jeden Fall den Küstenschein dabei haben, es wird auch kontrolliert.
Wenn Du mehr wissen willst dann schau bitte hier nach.


----------



## Skunk2000 (23. März 2002)

Brauch ich in Heiligenhafen am Strand oder an der Brücke am Binnensee auch ne Karte???
Hatte dort nie eine!


----------



## siegerlaender (23. März 2002)

Hi Skunk!#h
ne, in Heilitown brauchst keine Karte nur den Fischereischein


----------



## Skunk2000 (23. März 2002)

danke siegerländer, macht mir schon vorwürfe, alter schwarzangler!  :q


----------

